# Product Recall



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 13, 2006
Release #06-111 Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 276-8872
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

"AquaPod" 12-Gallon Aquariums Recalled Due to Shock Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of
the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled
products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: AquaPod 12-Gallon Aquariums

Units: About 1,000

Manufacturer and Distributor: Current USA Inc., of Vista, Calif.

Hazard: These aquariums have three power cords, two for the aquarium lamps
and one for the air pump. When only one of the two lamp cords is plugged in,
the unplugged lamp cord can become energized, posing an electrical shock
hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Current USA Inc. has received nine reports of electrical
problems with these aquariums, resulting in seven consumers suffering shocks
by touching unplugged, energized lamp cords.

Description: This recall affects AquaPod Aquariums with model number 7050.
The model number is not written on the aquariums, but is on the owner's
manual and the packaging. Only aquariums without a white label containing
the manufacturer date and a bar code, which is attached to light reflector
inside lid of the aquariums are included in this recall. To check if your
unit has a white sticker, open the aquarium lid and look on the bottom left
corner of the light reflector. If your AquaPod 12-Gallon System has a white
label with a date in black letters and bar code, it is not included in the
recall. Model numbers 7051 and 7052 aquariums also are not included in the
recall.

Sold in: Pet stores nationwide, pet merchandise catalogs, and by Web
retailers from December 2005 through January 2006 for about $240.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should stop using these aquariums immediately by turning
off the power at the breaker switch and unplugging all the cords. Consumers
should contact their local retailer or call the firm for information on
receiving a free replacement aquarium.

Consumer Contact: For more information, consumers should call Current USA
Inc. toll-free at (866) 276-8872 between 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. PT Monday through
Friday, or visit the firm's Web site at www.current-usa.com

Thanks to Frank Greco for the news.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow that would be surprising to pick up an unplugged cord and getting shocked. I hope the 1000 people that bought those aquariums read this.


----------

